# Locations



## jacob44 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey all,
As you can see I'm new here. I live in Plymouth and have been looking at all the great pics of WW2 shelters on here and loved the megabowl images. I would love to go back in there myself sometime! Anyway, how do I find these amazing places? Am I allowed to ask for the location from the poster? I would love to see many of these places, mainly this one [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17951"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17951[/ame]. 
Thanks all!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 9, 2011)

jacob44 said:


> Am I allowed to ask for the location from the poster?


Hiya Jacob. Welcome to DP. Yes, you can send a private message to the poster of sites. They might not want to give you the info yet though, mainly because you're new and unknown, but if you stick around and make some posts...get involved, etc...then we'll get to know you.
Just do what you're doing...use the search facility, plus you can also look on google earth, os maps and in local papers for things derelict and interesting. Another thing I do personally, is to look out for places whilst on the bus or walking around. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## jacob44 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks very much FoxyLady!


----------



## krela (Oct 9, 2011)

This thread has some useful tips. 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16152[/ame]

Welcome to the site by the way.


----------

